# I just took the NREMT!



## hoisanjai (Dec 21, 2007)

I have just finish taking the NREMT at around 5:00 p.m. CST. When the test first started I was like wtf? What kind of questions are these? I never seen them in my life. As the test went on, I got more familiar with the questions. My test ended at around 70 questions. I think it was 70 on the dot. And Now I am scared to hell on what I got. I am totally convinced that I have failed. So I don't know...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 21, 2007)

Most people have described that shutting off around that area usually is a good sign. I am concerned that why you never seen those type of questions? I would hope your instructor attempted to write questions similar to the NREMT exam.. 

The best of luck on your results! 

R/r 911


----------



## hoisanjai (Dec 22, 2007)

Now you're scaring me more lol.


----------



## hoisanjai (Dec 22, 2007)

i heard people still fail even though they have 70 questions.


----------



## disassociative (Dec 22, 2007)

Keep in mind--the NREMT tests competency using questions which test your knowledge as to not only recall/recognition, but with regard to Judgement and application of knowledge. In the event that you are presented with two answers that would fit; you are expected to choose the option with the better outcome; given that it is within your scope. Remember; in 5 years, the medicine will have changed, but the "how" and the "why" will always stay the same.

If you think the NREMT is bad; try studying for the NCLEX; a day I both look forward too and fear all in one...


----------



## cwolfe059 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Did you pass or Fail*

I have heard that when the computer shuts off early like that you have probally finished with mostly correct answers. I hop ethat you passed and I am waiting anxiously to hear. I take me test on Firday the 28t. What kind of questions were you talking about being the ones you did not recoginize?
Cwolfe059


----------



## hoisanjai (Dec 25, 2007)

some questions like what is metaproterenol? something like that and it's christmas weekend I don't think I will get my result until thursday. Wednesday if lucky.


----------



## tarzan (Dec 25, 2007)

hoisanjai said:


> some questions like what is metaproterenol? something like that and it's christmas weekend I don't think I will get my result until thursday. Wednesday if lucky.



... is it a drug for asthma pt..?


----------



## hoisanjai (Dec 25, 2007)

yup after i looked it up that's what it was .


----------



## tarzan (Dec 25, 2007)

ahh..... ok

.... so, have you got the result..??

how was it..???


----------



## hoisanjai (Dec 25, 2007)

no results yet i am waiting anxiously!


----------



## cwolfe059 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Christmas*

Have you taken te test? 


i am worried about taking it. I am a certified EMT-B in NY but had to take the national test here in WI.


----------



## hoisanjai (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah Itook the test already. I don't know if I failed or not but then I would tell you how it felt based on the result that I get so keep visiting this post and you should my comment on the exam.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 25, 2007)

*I had that too!*



hoisanjai said:


> some questions like what is metaproterenol? something like that and it's christmas weekend I don't think I will get my result until thursday. Wednesday if lucky.



I took my test on the 20th, and i got my results the next day.  My test had that exact question on it!!! I saw it and almost said out loud,"What is THAT?!?!?" Whats weired is that i got my nremt card on the 24th, talk about an early christmas present. lol.


----------



## hoisanjai (Dec 26, 2007)

I PASSED I :censored::censored::censored::censored:ING PASSED!


----------



## EMTryan (Dec 26, 2007)

Awesome!

Great work hoisanjai.B)


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations!  What a great way to start the new year.


----------



## hoisanjai (Dec 26, 2007)

cwolfe059 said:


> Have you taken te test?
> 
> 
> i am worried about taking it. I am a certified EMT-B in NY but had to take the national test here in WI.



If you walked out of the room, thinking that you failed you probably didn't. If you test stops around 70 questions that's a good sign. Just remember to study everything that has to do with airway, the generic name or trade names of medicine and go over cardiac and some scenarios.


----------



## EMTryan (Dec 26, 2007)

And never forget the ABCs...there were a million questions about the ABCs on my test. Understanding the order of things is really important. 

When I took my test I was suprised how short it was...I was in the testing center only about an hour or so (maybe a little over an hour). It stopped after 70 Qs and I passed. 

I was also suprised how short the scenario questions were. They seemed rather of fact and did not ramble too long.

The fact that the test stopped after 70 questions is usually a good indicator that you passed (or totally, totally failed).


----------



## futureemt (Dec 26, 2007)

hoisanjai said:


> yup after i looked it up that's what it was .



Metaproterenol is a bronchodilator, correct?   I didn't even start class yet, but ya never know!!


----------



## futureemt (Dec 26, 2007)

hoisanjai said:


> I PASSED I :censored::censored::censored::censored:ING PASSED!



Congratulations!


----------



## hoisanjai (Dec 27, 2007)

futureemt said:


> Congratulations!



Thank You!


----------



## SC Bird (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrats.....

-Matt


----------



## cwolfe059 (Dec 27, 2007)

*passed*

I am so excited for you. Now you can get to work. I take mine in the morning and am nervous, but by this point if I don't know what is going on then I don't deserve my license. I heard that if you are getting questions wrong then it goes to easier ones. Is that true?


----------



## hoisanjai (Dec 28, 2007)

cwolfe059 said:


> I am so excited for you. Now you can get to work. I take mine in the morning and am nervous, but by this point if I don't know what is going on then I don't deserve my license. I heard that if you are getting questions wrong then it goes to easier ones. Is that true?



I think the questions are in a SET. Like u have to have a certain amount of questions in the set in order to move onto the next level. Thank you!


----------



## cwolfe059 (Dec 28, 2007)

*120 questions*

My test didn't turn off until I got to 120 questions. Most of my questions were about sickle cell anemia.


----------



## hoisanjai (Dec 28, 2007)

cwolfe059 said:


> My test didn't turn off until I got to 120 questions. Most of my questions were about sickle cell anemia.



My friend didn't stop till 120 questions, and he didn't pass. I don't mean to scare you but ...how did you think you do...?


----------



## cwolfe059 (Dec 28, 2007)

not even sure. I had a lot of sickle cell on my test


----------



## cwolfe059 (Dec 28, 2007)

*nremt*

Just thought that I would let you all know that I PASSED>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
I really thought that with my hard questions I had failed, but when I talked to my Chief he told me that they get harder as you get more right and tat the reason it kept going was because I kept getting them right. Next time I will get them wrong so I don't have to panic any more.
Connie

PS Time for a drink

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL


----------



## hoisanjai (Dec 28, 2007)

cwolfe059 said:


> Just thought that I would let you all know that I PASSED>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> I really thought that with my hard questions I had failed, but when I talked to my Chief he told me that they get harder as you get more right and tat the reason it kept going was because I kept getting them right. Next time I will get them wrong so I don't have to panic any more.
> Connie
> 
> ...




Congratulations.....


----------



## cwolfe059 (Dec 29, 2007)

*nremt*

Has anyone ever heard of pilot questions on the exam? I guess that is what I kept getting on mine. They are starting to add more questions about things that are general to one nationality than another. They sure were hard and they freaked me out when I started reading them, because we never studied them in class at all. It was like right off the bat I started out in the twilight zone. But oh well it is now over and I don't have to worry about it any more.
Thanks for all of the well wishes I got.
Connie


----------

